# IVF URGENT ADVICE NEEDED - missed injection



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't believe I've been sooo stupid!!  I've been away at my Sisters wedding and forgotten to take my injection last night.  I was trying to forget about IVF for a night and enjoy my sisters wedding.  I wasn't even drinking!  But I've woken up this morning in an absolute panic because I've forgotten to take my Buserelin injection. I've just taken it now (about 9.30am) but I should have taken it at 7pm last night (so its 14hrs late)!
Have I totally ruined the cycle?  I'm so upset, any advice would really help me.  I was on day 8 of down regging. Has this happened to you? Will I have to start again?
Sorry to babble, but I'm v stressed!!
Please help,
Love
Hope2
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,
Now I'm not a nurse so can't give you any solid advice so to speak, but I'd imagine that where you are only down regging still, the late injection won't be as important as if it was when you were stimming, as they only start the stimming when they know your system has completely closed down, which they know by scans etc....  So I'm imagining that it won't make any difference to your final outcome.  Does you clinic not have any emergency number which you can contact them on  Just to put your mind at ease and to get more professional advice?  
I'm sure your be fine anyway... Good luck with this go!
Helen xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Hope.
Just to echo what Helen has said, I was sniffing Buserelin 3x per day to down regulate on this cycle and at one point I was a bit late with one of my sniffs as I was in a meeting and stupidly forgot.
I was only about three hours late but I mentioned it to the nurse on my next visit and she said that at this down reg stage missing or being a bit late wasn't so important. She did say that it's important not to miss one during stimming though as this can affect things.

I'd suggest you phone the clinic to check, but I'm sure it'll be absolutely fine.
Good luck
C~x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

I completely forgot to inject my suprefact one night. I only remembered the following night when I was due for my next injection.

My clinic said as it was for d/r it was fine and made no difference to my tx.

Always best though to check with your clinic just to get that reassurance.

Natalie x


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you so much.  I've checked with my clinic and they said not to worry - apparently its pretty common!!

I can relax now (sort of....) until stimms time!
Thanks again
Hope2
xx


----------

